# Espresso Technique



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Would be interesting to gauge people's thoughts on this

https://uk.video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIuvQSlVGAcAUAX23olQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByZWc0dGJtBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDBGdwb3MDMQ--?p=barista+techniques+for+perfect+espresso&vid=41337610a21582abfcd3dd51b7de760b&l=4%3A26&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.j%252fIBFOMWAQQ3jGYqso6O2w%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D0vEfbO1hLlA&tit=The+perfect+espresso&c=0&sigr=11baj0vak&sigt=10k6skkvu&sigi=121kjvusk&age=1192809600&fr2=p%3As%2Cv%3Av&fr=ipad&tt=b

Hopefully the link works, sounds all wrong but don't knock it until you try it right?!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't something bad supposed to happen to you if you spoof this late after 1st April?


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Isn't something bad supposed to happen to you if you spoof this late after 1st April?


Go on give it a go and tell us all what type of shot you got


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

greenm said:


> Go on give it a go and tell us all what type of shot you got


You first!


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

My favourite bit was when he said "instead of a dark disgusting taste" sums my barista skills up perfectly


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha what was that all about? Sage advice? Reckon he needs the white coat treatment not the white gloves! I suppose he's just taking the pee out of all the real 'how to' vids there are on LooTube.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q6IZ-K4ifVg]


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Do they have April fools day in Canada too?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Probably... aren't these clips of a Kiwi and an American though?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> [video=youtube;Q6IZ-K4ifVg]


Love it. Couldn't work out if Gail was in on it. If she was then Oscar nomination should be due.


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Pressing the coffee down with his thumbs was my personal highlight


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Some great tips in those videos

I'll be sure to add them to my technique


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Gails response at the end was my favorite bit... Was just waiting for her to say" thats pretty good. "


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Both kept pretty straight faces throughout. Think Sean kinda messed up towards the end though when he didn't want to add enough of the scalding hot milk as wished to save some for later! But then opts to top up with cold milk.

Is that guy actually a competition barista or was that part of the wind up too?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Well thats 5 minutes of my life i'll never get back...

Gotta love Gail though... 'aaaah ha'


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr O said:


> Well thats 5 minutes of my life i'll never get back...


Awww, were you expecting to pick up some 'new & improved' techniques?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Gail's funny. I love the normal SCG videos. Just love her down to earth mannerisms. Kind of prefer it without the stooge guy though. No idea if he's actually famous or literally someone they dragged in from the streets of Seattle (although I dare say there are a few baristi walking around.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

No. They're all wrong. To start with they're making milk drinks not espresso. Here's the correct technique for making espresso with the simplest of equipment:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Basic/simplest of equipment you say?! 

Looks like...Versalab grinder. La Pavoni europaccola lever? Refractometer. Acaia scales. Some other electrical/digital measuring devices. Tonino meter for measuring roast colour! 

Talk about boffin central!

Espresso on vacation...I wish!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Psst, psst...fellers...pssst, you do know that Frans is a member here? ;-)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Niice set up Fran's!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought frans had rigged up a powered HG-1?


----------

